# What size circle hooks for trout and reds?



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm rigging up to go flats fishing and would like to know what everyones opinion is for the best size circle hook for shrimp under a popping cork?
Thanks for the help.
OB


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd pick a 2/0 on that one, but those reds can swallow a helluva chunk of bait. I don't think that's too small though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

#1 owner mutu light has always been my favorite inshore circle hook


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+1 owner


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

anyone else use a kahle hook rather than a circle for their shrimp/popper set-up?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The Owner Mutu Lights are a great hook. I prefer a 2/0 under a popping cork as well!!


----------

